# Eine Java App als Midi Device?



## 23 (24. Jan 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte das meine Java App im System als Midi Device aufgeführt wird und andere Programme Midi Nachrichten von meiner App entfangen können.

Also es geht nicht darum von Java mit der Midi Lib etwas an ein Midi Device zu schicken.

Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine. Ist das möglich? Wenn ja wie?

Vielen Dank


----------



## kay73 (30. Jan 2011)

23 hat gesagt.:


> Ist das möglich?


Ja.


23 hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ja wie?


Dazu müsstest Du einen "richtigen" Gerätetreiber schreiben. Der Entwicklungsaufwand ist allerdings unverhältnismäßig höher und dazu plattformspezifisch.

Wenn Du andere Anwendungen bzw. Hardware MIDI-Daten aus Deiner Anwendung empfangen lassen willst, würde ich das mit einem MIDI-In/Outport und zwei Kabeln lösen.


----------



## 23 (16. Feb 2011)

Wie schreibt man einen Treiber? Gibt es keinen virtuellen Treiber?

Die einzigste Möglichkeit ohne den Treiberaufwand ist die Verwendung von z.B. Midi Joke, was ich nun auch verwendet.

MEine App schickt einfach die Midi Daten an Midi Yoke und in der anderen Anwendung wählt man den Output von Midi Yoke aus.

Viele Grüße


----------

